# Strange black specks on my kitten's bed?



## bonniebrownhair (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello! I have found some strange black specks on my kitten's bed and also on my bed (where he slept last night).

They are very, very small (like tiny dirt specks) and some of them are shaped like a little curve or curlycue. 

My kitten is five months old, and he is solely an indoor cat. I have never seen any fleas on him (at the last visit to the vet two months ago, he was flea-free), and he doesn't seem to be scratching an excessive amount. Could these specks be some sort of skin parasite?

Thanks!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think it could be flea dirt and it's probably best that you treat the kitten as a precaution and also treat the cat's bed and yours. If you think it's a parasite then prehaps take the kitten to the Vets.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

hi - unfortunately that is the classic description of flea droppings - so you do need to treat your kitten for fleas, ask your vet for some Frontline spot-on or search for it online 
You will also need to treat areas of the house where he's slept etc. to kill off any flea eggs or larvae. You can get sprays for this, again from your vet or online.
don't worry too much, all cats get fleas at some time or other, it;s just something we have to deal with and fortunately it's fairly easy to get rid of the little blighters 



bonniebrownhair said:


> Hello! I have found some strange black specks on my kitten's bed and also on my bed (where he slept last night).
> 
> They are very, very small (like tiny dirt specks) and some of them are shaped like a little curve or curlycue.
> 
> ...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Definitely sounds like fleas to me even if you haven't seen any on your cat. Goodness knows where they come from but they're not that much of a disaster and fairly easy to get rid of.


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

For around your house I recommend "Stay Kill" it is a spray and works great!


----------



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

Well. My eldest cat always has "flea droppings" where she sleeps, but she's never had fleas! How bizarre.

Are some cats immune? Perhaps its not real fleas, but black dandruff (she's a black short haired cat.)


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Put some of the black bits on some damp tissue or kitchen roll, if it leaves reddish brown smears it's flea dirt. If you don't see them on your cat you still need to treat them, and treat your home too.


----------



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

Perhaps I will try that. I know she hasn't got fleas. Perhaps she's a carrier... Archie has had fleas, but the other two, never. Frontline for the last 2 years has kept my house flea free. But I just find it odd she has these telltale signs.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

We get those in our cats bed sometimes, theyre buggers those fleas!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fleas spend most of their time in the carpets and soft furnishings in your home rather than on your cat, so if you do find flea dirt, but can't find fleas on your cat you definitely need to treat the home environment as well as the cat itself.
You need to check worming is up to date too as fleas can carry worm eggs.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aint they just  they get everywhere if ur not careful so spay your home everywhere coz if they bie ya u know about it *


----------



## jdoevans (Nov 25, 2008)

As everyone else seems to have said, this looks like fleas. But be careful - flea treatment for kittens is different to that of adult cats. Here are some useful resources - killing cat fleas, treating your house for cat fleas and the importance of treating cat fleas. Hope this helps you!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

change to frontline combi,this prevents fleas from breeding in your home,and keeps pets flea free,frontline will only protect animals for up to 4/5 weeks from fleas,many people dont realize this and think its longer


----------

